# WAGO 750-881 mit WAGO To-Pass GPRS-Modem 761-520



## Nameless (25 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage:
Ist jemandem bekannt, ob man mit dem GPRS-Modem 761-520 von WAGO (neuerdings wohl von "Dr.Neuhaus" gelabelt) auch ausserhalb des "WAGO-To-Pass Web-Portals" SMS versenden kann?
Habe mir den Anwendungshinweis A301001 durchgelesen, soweit so gut, möchte aber nicht über das Web-Portal meine SMSén versenden.
Des Weiteren, direkt auf das GPRS-Modem über Web-Browser eingeloggt und SMS versendet->funktioniert.
Auch die Kommunikation zwischen Koppler und Modem besteht.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, evtl. die schnellen WAGO-Jungs
Danke schon mal im voraus...


----------

